# fry poll.



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

im have to go in and strip a 2 inch damasonai tonight, any guess on how many fry there are gona be? lets get this bad boy rolling the winner will get ummm... get to name them all...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thirty seven


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm Ill quess 46


----------

